

why * should buy * - nose
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22why+*+should+buy+*%22

======
gabrielroth
Tweaked version, for more corporation names instead of "why you should buy
life insurance":

<http://tinyurl.com/2fmpde>

------
brlittle
If you find this sort of thing interesting, Johnny Long's "Google Hacking for
Penetration Testers" is a worthwhile read:
[http://johnny.ihackstuff.com/news/book-releases/book-
list.ht...](http://johnny.ihackstuff.com/news/book-releases/book-list.html) ,
scroll down.

Long also maintains the Google Hacking Database:
<http://johnny.ihackstuff.com/ghdb.php>

Fun stuff therein.

------
indiejade
On a screenshot kick today. . .

<http://www.zentu.net/open-space/wildcards>

I sometimes think about how the top (10 default in this case) results are
influenced by physical locale of the searcher. The whole conceptual lightspeed
thing is really quite interesting.

~~~
chandler
So I'm curious--the screenshot you've taken has ~20k less results than mine,
and the result-set is wildly different--

------
Cald
Nice trick! Might be useful sometime...

What other wildcards are there?

~~~
cduan
<http://www.google.com/help/cheatsheet.html>

the tilde operator (for synonyms) is pretty useful.

------
notatoad
"why you should buy an emotional planner".

i'm almost scared to look.

------
xirium
Its an instant rumour mill. Now what will TechCrunch do?

------
thomasswift
apple care....

